# Greetings from Barksdale AFB



## Matt_S (Aug 26, 2010)

Matt here, checking in from Bossier City, LA - 39 yrs old, USAF weather forecaster originally from NH.8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome aboard Matt.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome from Jersey!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2010)

G'day matt, welcome aboard!


----------



## imalko (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England Matt. When we going to get some sun over here ?!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Matt!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Matt!!!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Matt. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard Matt.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 28, 2010)

G'day Matt, nice to have you with us


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ccheese (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Matt. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome. Greetings from Poland.


----------

